# TTRS build



## LIFEONTHETHROTTLE

Hello everyone I'm building a TTRS if you are interested in watching my build it's on YouTube could do with all you guys support and would make this build a lot more fun knowing I've got other TTRS owners watching the build and commenting thanks a lot guys please consider subscribing to my YouTube channel and follow this build. YouTube channel LIFE ON THE THROTTLE


----------

